# Best Equine Joint Supplement (human glucosamine tablets)



## Lorian (24 April 2012)

Hi guys

Just wondered what joint supplements do people recommend for Osteoarthritis/DJD/Hock Spavins.

I have done some research and found out that Glucosamine Sulphate is the best for osteoarthritis and it is the only type of glucosamine that has any confirmed medical study to prove it could work for osteoarthritis.

The joint supplement I have my horse on at the moment (ExtraFlex HA) has Glucosamine Hydrochloride in it and therefore I want to swap to a different supplement as it seems to not be making any different with my horse as he has osteoarthritis.  Im sure this joint supplement might work for other types of arthritis but I need one with Glucosamine Sulphate for my boy.
Does anyone have any recommendations?  I see that Naf Superflex does it.  Has anyone tried this?

Also has anyone tried giving their horse just human tablets of glucosamine?  If so how much and does it work? 

Many Thanks
Soph


----------



## Hen (24 April 2012)

I use GLC5500 which has Glucosamine Sulphate in it; my reiners have been on it for pretty much 2 years and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## tallyho! (25 April 2012)

Glucosamine sulphate & chondroitin containing supplements have been proven to benefit. It comes from shellfish (e.g. Greem Lipped Mussell) though just to be warned and is not absorbed easily even though it is sulphated. There may be vegetarian versions available but i dont know who manufactures those.

Be warned that it raises blood sugar in humans and diabetics have to be monitored by a doctor/nurse.

Laminitis prone horses might also need monitoring.

Omega-3 also has proof that it is beneficial in OA - most of evidence is fish oil (not liver) but I don't know whether I would give fish to horses. Other good sources are Linseed. Give with Vit E.

Sorry, don't want to scare you, I work in Arthritis and you have to be careful using human stuff with horses and since so much IS available, you just have to be cautious.

I used ACV & Linseed & Vit E for my creaky laminitic horse. He improved a lot but he is only 12 so who knows, I may need to use something else in years to come.

The most important thing is to keep the joint lubricated & the cartilage strong.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 April 2012)

flexi joint  100% money back guarantee  my yard wont use anything else
 loads H*H readers comments  about her here 

http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/a.html





.


----------



## hackedoff (25 April 2012)

My horse is coming back into work after a years box rest and v restricted t/ou (1/2 hour per day). he has recovered from a tendon injury but it has contracted and he may have arthritis (vet and physio disagree with each other on this !).

I put him on equimins devils claw as he came into work in Jan, ran out and he want lame on the bad leg. i ddnt link the two events, the vet did though. he is now on equimins devils claw and their flexijoint supplement with bromiline. He is very very sound and happy on it. I ran out this week and he is not quite right, couldnt get it at local tack shop that stocks equimins so have ordered with Equimins. I really recomend their products not least due to the fact that they list the % of the ingredients on their website. A lot dont.


----------



## squirtlysmum (25 April 2012)

Just to let you know that I was diagnosed with arthritis a number of years ago and as a result I was prescribed Glucosamine, that was until a few months ago it was found to have no benefits for joint issues and no longer provided on prescription. So personally I'm a tad wary of anything to do with the stuff. 
Oh yes it does have one side effect, it makes bruises worse!


----------



## tallyho! (25 April 2012)

Squirty's Mum, have you tried capsaicin gel? It's the only natural supplement given a 5/5 by Arthritis Research.


----------



## monstermunch (26 April 2012)

You need to be very careful when looking into things like this as you often don't have access to a lot of the scientific literature available to others (i.e people in the health field).
Glucosmaine Sulphate is NOT the best form of Glucosamine to feed a horse. It does in fact yield 40% less active glucosamine than a hydrochloride form. All reputable companies will use Glucosamine Hydrochloride as this is the more superior, more concentrated, more effective form.

You will find most recent research and articles outline that Hydrochloride is now considered the higher quality Glucosamine to feed.

I would definately look at combining this with high levels of MSM as well as this has proven extremely effective as a natural anti inflammatory and pain reliever. Generally for a 400-600kg horse literature would suggest your horse needs 10,000mg of each per day.

If you manage to find someone who can give you uncomplicated and understandable advice regarding this you will find it much easier to look through different products.

Personally my horses are all on Riaflex and the information on the website is extremely detailed.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (26 April 2012)

monster is correct, a lot of supplements don't give the required amount of glucosamine hydrochloride ( better absorbed than the sulphate)thats recommended, some do but only at the 'double dose' recommended initially. MSM is also recommended,
Linseed oil is good in terms of the levels of omegas it has, cod liver oil is better, but some people don't like to feed horses fish oils.
Have a look at the benefits of Tumeric.
I also caught on the grape vine the other day that Glucosamin may have some side effects if fed long term (my horse has been on it for years -so I really should get round to researching this)
Vet friend recommended synequin, cosequin or newmarket joint supplement.
Can't find decent literature on whats in the newmarket joint supplement.
In terms of the glucosamine HCL, the cheapest I could find was the equine america stuff, but 5000mg (i think) per scoop, so would use it quicker than advertised on tub, lots of supplements are the same, so scrutinise the labels,
Oh and i worry about capsaicin, it kills nerves! Its the stuff thats in chillis that causes that burning sensation and then numbness.


----------



## Lorian (27 April 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys, its all soo confusing.
You hear soo many different opinions from different people and different companies/research places.

I did have a feeling that to get any benefit from feeding any of the glucosamine supplements I would have to feed double the recommend amount or something.  The one he is on now just isnt making any difference.  I just feel its a waste of money if its not making any difference to him...  He is 22 years old now so maybe its time he just needs 1/2 sachet of danilon/bute a day to keep him ticking over.

I am going to look into Linseed,Omega Oils, Cod liver oil and now im going Tumeric!   
These all sound like they could help.


----------

